# Nissan 370Z NISMO Joins Tokyo’s Police Fleet



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​





> *The Nissan 370Z NISMO is the latest vehicle to join Tokyo’s police fleet.*
> 
> A trio of Nissan 370Z NISMO coupes were gifted to the Tokyo Metropolitan Police Department, and the sports cars will help support traffic initiatives in addition to performing regular police duties. The Tokyo Metropolitan Police Department unveiled the three cars at the Traffic Safety Family Festival with Nissan regional product manager Makata Fuji on hand to give the keys to the police department’s superintendent.
> 
> ...



Read more about the Nissan 370Z NISMO Joins Tokyo’s Police Fleet at AutoGuide.com.


----------

